# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Servo izvadi

## kaross

LAbs vakars!

Tatad manas rokas ir nonacis Noname iespējams servo motoriņš.  ::  
Interese apzimejumi uz izvadiem.
1. VCC
2. U
3. W
4. V
5. G

U,W,V varetu but 3 fāzes pēc analoģijas ar citiem. Kas varētu būt pārējie? 
VCC - power supply? 
Galvenais, ka virsū ne modeļa, nekā cita. Lieluma ziņā var plaukstā paņemt. 

Vēlak uztaisīšu bildes.

----------


## Ar4

Google saka ka: Make connections according 
to the phase sequence of the 
motor. In general:
FWD = U-V-W, and 
REV=U-W-V.

Vcc ir parasti +
G noteikti zeme, GND

----------


## kaross

labi, o.k. par fāzēm man ir skaidrs, bet kāds tolks no tā VCC un GND?

----------


## kaross

te bildes

----------


## JDat

Tas ir kā pie Zilākalna Martas. Ārstē pēc bildēm. Es tavā vietā nomērītu pretestības un tad izdomātu ka pasoļot. Uz cik paredzēts tas motors? Uz 12V? No kurienes izravēji?

----------


## Ar4

Paskaties servo kontrolieru manuāļus, tur sīkāk ir, citiem ir fīdbeks. Nekad ar tādiem verķiem neesmu krāmējies, sīkāk nepateikšu.

----------


## karloslv

To, ka tur ir vēl 8 izvadu konektors, nepamanīji?

----------


## JDat

8 kontakti. es redzu 5 drātis. Kur pārējās 3 aiziet?
Ko rāda U W V pret zemi pret VCC un savā starpā?

----------


## kaross

pēdējās trīs ieiet iekšā korpusā. 
Nu pašlaik ir Zilā kalan martas meklējumi.
Vispār izravēts no viena smagas mašinas turbīnas kontroliera. teorētiski "parasts PWM", bet visu sarežģī tas, ka automašīnas vadības bloks caur CAN darbina - kustina turbīnu. DC - 12V.

----------


## kaross

pamērīju U V W pret zemi, VCC un sava starpa. neko neradija man. mēriju pretestību.

----------


## kaross

izmērīju pa 5 reizēm. nu nekādi.

----------


## kaross

Vai tomēr varētu būt V, U, W communication feedback?
8 izvadi man arī ir. šeit klāt nāk I, A, B. atlikušajiem 3 izvadiem apzīmējumus neredzu uz sava motoriņa. VCC tad būs tie DC 12V.
Šo datasheet atradu kaut kur google.

----------


## kaross

šeit jau kaut kas labāks. Varētu būt, ka tie 5 izvadi redzamie tieši ir servo feedbackam un tie 3 neredzami - 3 fazes? mēģināju mērīt, bet arī tur nekā.

----------


## Vikings

Pamēri diožu režīmā.

----------


## kaross

diožu režīmā starp G un V ir .540.
virzienā no G uz V. Nezinu kā to pareizi noformulēt.
Starp G un VCC ir 1.190. arī no G uz VCC.

Starp tiem 3 atlikušajiem izvadiem, kas varētu aiziet uz motoru starp visiem ir 0,003

----------


## ansius

nu gan jūs, comon 2 lpp uzģenerējat un nevarat izvadus noteikt. un man likās ka es dumjš...

G zeme, VCC barošana (parasti +5V, citādu spriegumu apzīmē ar vdd bieži) tas ka no G uz VCC zvanās diode ir normāli - aizsardzība. tie 3 kas savstarpēji zvanās ar 0.003 gan jau ka ir fāzes.

tak paskaties kur platē attiecīgās kājas pievienotas bij, tiešām tik grūti padomāt ar galvu, vieglāk laikam jau ir saģenerēt 2 lpp ar marazmu. sorre es biku kašķīgs šodien  ::

----------


## kaross

1.kārt tā plate ir pilna ar želeju, kuru normāli nevar dabūt ārā. 
2.kārt viņa stāv korpusā un izskatās vēl ka ielīmēta. tā ka normāli dabūt ārā nevar.
3.kārt tur ir divas plates un izsekot celiņiem praktiski nav iespējams. 

Ja esi tik gudrs tad pasaki kas tie ir par izvadiem? 
Varu iedot tev to shēmu un samaksāt ja noteiksi diagnozi.  ::

----------


## kaross

o.k. nu VCC un G ta kā būtu skaidrs, bet kam tā barošana? ta kā pēc pēdējās shēmas Holla sensors?

----------


## karloslv

Pasaki labāk, nah tu to visu dari? Tu to motoru nopietni taisies slēgt klāt? Nu, ir barošana enkodera/halla devēju platei (G/VCC), ir 3 fāžu izvadi no tās, ir 3 fāzes tinumiem, ko vēl tev vajag? Interesi tā kā būtu apmierinājis. Kaut kāda jēga arī no visa šī pasākuma būs? Spriežot pēc metodoloģijas mērīt ar multimetru izvadus, nekāda nopietna slēgāšana nesanāks, da i tad arī būtu ņēmis un pasūtījis motoru ar zināmiem parametriem un speceni.

----------


## kaross

DAru tāpēc, ka tas motors man ir vajadzīgs un daudz citu variantu nav.
Tiaki gribu pārliecināties pirms slēdzu strāvu klāt, lai neko nenosvilinu. 
Kāda jēga tam holla no 3 fāzēm? esi pārliecināts, ka 3 fāzes?
Jēga būs no pasākuma, kad tas motors griezīsies. Vajadzība ir palaist bez tās vadības plates un CAN, jo nav ar ko vadīt šo kontrolieri.

----------


## ansius

> Vajadzība ir palaist bez tās vadības plates un CAN, jo nav ar ko vadīt šo kontrolieri.


 Laikam tev nepielec ko nozīmē servo... Pirmais - bez vadības viņš tev neies, jo visticamākais, ka barojās viņš ar augstākas frekvences 3fāzu maiņstrāvu un holla devējam kā likums vajag barošanu, un tas dod impulsus ārā lai kontrolieris zin kas notiek ar motoru.

atmet domu šo motoru lietot, kamēr neesi sevi un dzimtu apkaunojis ar totālu dumjumu. pastāsti ko tev vajag piedzīt un visticamākais kāds cits risinājums varētu izrādīties vienkāršāks un tāds ko spēj arī saprast. Neuztver personīgi bet 2 lpp ar marazmu parāda, ka nav tev šis pa zobam, jo būtu jau sapratis un atrisinājis.

----------


## karloslv

Tad ko tu saproti ar "palaist"? Tev ir kontrolieris? Tev ir jaudas gals? Tu zini, kā jāvada 3 fāzu servomotori?

Es ta esmu pārliecināts. Bet tu gan labāk vismaz gūgli palieto: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=3+phase+servo+motor+hall+sensor un palasi kaut vai pirmo dokumentu. 

Man te gribas kļūt tikpat indīgam kā kaspičam. Nu ja nezini, kā slēgt, tad rēķinies, ka vari nosvilināt, mēs tevi te divās dienās nepataisīsim par elektroniķi.

----------


## JDat

Cienītais!

Vispār jāsāk ar terminoloģiju...
Servo motoriņš.

Tad kas tev īsti tur ir?
Servo? Motoriņš? Soļu motoriņš?

Varbūt pēc kārtas.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=stepper+motor&l=1#
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Servo+motor

Ja jau zini kā google lieto, tad kur problēma atrast?
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=google

Laikam problēma tajā ka nezini ko un kā sauc un pats putrojies...

----------


## kaross

gan jau būs labi. es sevi apkaunošu ne kādu no jums. 
atpakaļ ejoša saite man nav vajadzīga. Iztikšu arī bez Holla devēja.

----------


## JDat

Tun tad izdomā ko gribi, un attiecīgi pēti.

Vienreiz nav pretestības starp fāzu kājām, otreiz 0 omi. Kā to saprast?
Vai te visi ir gaišreģi?

Un vēl. Saskaņā ar wikipedia. mēdz būt gan 3 fāzu dzinēji, gan 3 fāzu SOĻU dzinēji.

Zināji?

Servo dzinējs, tas ir dzinējs ("parastais" vai soļu atkarībā no konstrukcijas) un elektronika kas pozicionē asi vajadzīgajā leņķī.

----------


## kaross

Atvainojos. biju paņēmis laikam sūdīgu testeri. Ar citu man parādija 0 omi. Tātad viss kārtībā.

Nē, diemžēl nezināju, bet zināšu un sākšu lasīt. 

Jebkurā gadījumā šis motors ir vajadzīgs konstrukcijas dēļ, jo tajā korpusā nāk kopā ar reduktoru un citu - labāku variantu nav.

Doma tāda - ir PWM signāls un vajag to kādā veidā pārsvērt, lai darbinātu šo motoriņu. ar Arduino nav problēmu, bet tā kā šeit izrādās ir 3 fāzes, tas var sarežģīt visu. Paldies par atbildēm.

Uz vadības plates vienīgais kam var redzēt uzrakstus ir Toshiba A1986. Pēc datasheet tas ir power amplifier. High breakdown voltage: VCEO = −230 V (min). Recommended for 80-W high-fidelity audio frequency amplifier output stage.
Pēc tā spriežot laikam būs 220V.

Ja nu kāds atrodas kam šī lieta kaut minimāli interesē būšu ļoti pateicīgs par palīdzību un varu arī atlīdzināt mantiski par zināšanām.

----------


## Vikings

Nē, visdrīzāk nebūs gan 220V. Tas, ka tāda komponente izmantota nenozīmē, ka tāds spriegums tur ir. Un ja domāji "parastos 220" tad pei tiem vajag vismaz 350V komponentes izmantot. Ja gribi lai šis uzdevums vismaz kaut kā atvieglotos ņem un pacīnies lai dabūtu ārā to plati no želejas. Uz tās jau ri daudz kas no vajadzīgā priekš uzdevuma - draiveri, barošanas utt. Nevajadzīgo izmet ārā, aizvieto ar savu proci kuram ir trīsfāzu PWMs (da kaut vai Mega128, bija viens vēl atbilstošāks, bet tā nosaukumu esmu piemirsis). Tas būs labāk arī tā dēļ, ka ir jau korpuss ar konektoriem, kurš droši vien ir nosacīti hermētisks un ir konektori pa kuriem pieslēgt savu PWM vai ko citu. Kamēr viss vēl nav sapostīts, ja ir iespēja pieslēdz to visu bloku ar motoru kāds tas ir un paskati spriegumus un strāvas, ar kurām motors tiek darbināts. Ja par motoru nav info tad savādāk tā parametrus neuzzināsi. Saproti kā strādā shēma, kā tiek kontrolētas strāvas un spriegumi. Pievieno savu proci. Nu un tad ķeries pie programmēšanas.
Lai gan, atvaino, bet spriežot pēc jautājumiem līdz pietiekamai izpratnei ir patālu...

----------


## kaross

Nu ko man tagad darīt? Iet aprakties vai bļaut cik viss ir slikti un es neko nemāku. Nu jācīnās un jāmeklē varianti, jāmācās. Citas iespējas nav, bet motors ir vajadzīgs.

Pārbaudīt spriegumus es nevaru. Sen jau to būtu izdarījis. 
Tāpēc lūdzu palīdzību šeit. Varbūt kāds vēlas nopelnīt un palīdzēt atrast risinājumu šim aparātam.

----------


## kaross

tātad šis var vadīt teorētiski to motoru: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AVR-developm...item1e6dab59fe ?N

nu re. Tagad jau ir diezgan daudz informācijas savākts. Bet ja sēdētu mājās ar to motoru rokās un domātu, ka neko nevaru, tad tā arī paliktu. Tagad jau ir skaidrs, ka iekšā ir plate ar 3 holla sensoriem + 3 fāzu servo motors. un iespējams darbināt ar MEga 128 zinot pareizos spriegumus.
Lieliski. Vismaz ir virziens zināms. tikai jārok. Pašmācības ceļā esmu ļoti daudz lietu apguvis un netaisos apstāties arī šeit.
PAldies par informāciju.

tiešām ļoti noderētu kāds cilvēks, kas jūtās pietiekoši zinošs šajā lietā. Atlīdzināšu.

----------


## Vikings

Mnu teorētiski jā, kā smadzene šī plate derētu. Bet ņem citu plati, man ar šī ir un USB tur ir tikai butaforisks no kā paņemt barošanu. Bet noteikti vajadzēs vēl visu jaudas un sensoru daļu, kuru visērtāk būtu izmantot no oriģinālā draivera.

----------


## Epis

nav vienkāršāk iepirkt servo motora draiveri un tad uztaisīt uz tās  Atmegas 128 to signālģenerātoru  Step/dir ? vai signāl parveidotāju ja  ir singāl generējošā ierīce, kautkā tā. 
jo taisīt visu no 0 it  sevišķi pašu tranzistoru shēmu, un visu to jaudas daļu, tur čakars  baigais, tas 100 % ievilksies menešiem ilgi, arī vecās plates hakošana  var izrādīties tāda kā laimes spēle, varbūt aizies, varbūt neaizies.

----------


## JDat

> nav vienkāršāk iepirkt servo motora draiveri un tad uztaisīt uz tās  Atmegas 128 to signālģenerātoru  Step/dir ? vai signāl parveidotāju ja  ir singāl generējošā ierīce, kautkā tā. 
> jo taisīt visu no 0 it  sevišķi pašu tranzistoru shēmu, un visu to jaudas daļu, tur čakars  baigais, tas 100 % ievilksies menešiem ilgi, arī vecās plates hakošana  var izrādīties tāda kā laimes spēle, varbūt aizies, varbūt neaizies.


 Pārāk vēlu un garām...

----------


## kaross

kapēc pārāk vēlu?
Tika nolemts, ka izmantošu veco plati ar jaudas daļu un tranzistoriem. Veseli 6 gabali tur stāv, katrai fāzei pa diviem. Ar Vikinga palīdzību tika noskaidrots jau samēra daudz kas. Tagad tikai jāmeklē komponentes un jāizpēta kā darbināt 3-fāzu soļa motoru.

----------


## JDat

Paga paga.

EPIS: "Blablabla. Perkam kaut ko kut kur gatavu. Netaisam no nulles. Pieliekam vadiņu no MCU un priecājamies. Draiverus netaisam." 

J: Kas par sviestu? Kaross netaisīs no nulles. Jaudas lietas paliek tās pašas. Tiks nomainīta smadzene uz arduino. Kādu sviestu tu dzen? Kaross jau kosultējas ar Vikingu, un paldies Divam ka konsultējas ar Vikingu nevis ar Epi.

Kaross: "Epis visu pateica pareizi! Man tas ir aktuāli. Kaut ko taisīšu. Fig viņ zin ko, bet taisīšu. Vikings palīdzēs."
J: Tak ko tādu zinātnisku Epis pateica? Globāla herņa bez jebkādas jēgas. Tātad tev ir servomehānisms, kas vadās pa kaut kādu protokolu, kas tev nepatīk. Tu pārtaisīsi smadzeni tā lai varētu vadīt pa CANbus. Kur problēma? Arduino un miers. Vikings tak pateica ko un kā darīt. Tagad tikai jācinās. Vai EPIS vispār zin kam tas servomehānisms ir domāts un ko Kaross grib panākt? Sviesc kaut kāds.

----------


## Vikings

Mnu tas taču ir varenērti - visu mērīt pēc sevis, attiecīgi, ja Epim nesanāca saprast tranzistoru pa vairākiem mēnešiem, tātad, arī mums nesanāks. Šinī projektā reāli uz maketplates ar visiem draiveriem tranzistoriem un softu ir maksimums uz divām dienām ir ko darīt, saraujot pat pa vienu varētu sataisīt.

----------


## Epis

> Paga paga.
> 
> EPIS: "Blablabla. Perkam kaut ko kut kur gatavu. Netaisam no nulles.  Pieliekam vadiņu no MCU un priecājamies. Draiverus netaisam." 
> 
> J: Kas par sviestu? Kaross netaisīs no nulles. Jaudas lietas paliek tās  pašas. Tiks nomainīta smadzene uz arduino. Kādu sviestu tu dzen? Kaross  jau kosultējas ar Vikingu, un paldies Divam ka konsultējas ar Vikingu  nevis ar Epi.
> 
> Kaross: "Epis visu pateica pareizi! Man tas ir aktuāli. Kaut ko taisīšu. Fig viņ zin ko, bet taisīšu. Vikings palīdzēs."
> J: Tak ko tādu zinātnisku Epis pateica? Globāla herņa bez jebkādas  jēgas. Tātad tev ir servomehānisms, kas vadās pa kaut kādu protokolu,  kas tev nepatīk. Tu pārtaisīsi smadzeni tā lai varētu vadīt pa CANbus.  Kur problēma? Arduino un miers. Vikings tak pateica ko un kā darīt.  Tagad tikai jācinās. Vai EPIS vispār zin kam tas servomehānisms ir  domāts un ko Kaross grib panākt? Sviesc kaut kāds.


 nu informācijas te par to ko velās Kaross taisīt nav neko daudz,  proti vai viņam vaig risinājumu ātri, un tādu kas iet ar +- garantīju,  vai arī viņš ir students, amatieris, kas velās gūt praktisku pieredzi  elektronikā, programmēšanā un var tur lodēties menešiem ilgi, un pētīt  ar osciloskopu tos signālus hakot plati un tādā garā. tādeļ arī pateicu  tādu globālu variantu kas ietver abas versijas, ātro un lēno. 
un  izlasot šito visu ņemšanos nerodās tāds baigais priekštats par to ka  Karossam ir tāds Pro elektroniķa līmenis kā te demontrē Vikings, arī  Jdat, ka tā vienkārši var uzhakot un modificēt veco shēmu un tur  pieslēgt savu MCU (izklausās jau baigi vienkārši, bet elektronika ir  elektronika, un ja ar pirmo nekas neiet ta ir sūdi, atrast kļūdu,  problēmu nav viegli, un tas veikses % ir protams atkarīgs no pieredzes  un profesionalitātes, ja tās nav ta var paiet meneši, ja ir ta pāris  dienas, lai ko uztaisītu). 

es te iemetu kautkādus pāris variantus,scenārijus un tas ko kā darīt ir jālemj pašam taisītājam.

Es jau nēsu pret to ka kāds tagat taisītu servo motora draiveri no 0 vai hakotu kādu esošu shēmu un savu progressu postētu forumā, tas pat būtu ļoti intresants, aizraujoš lasām gabals, kam sekot līdzi  ::   bet tad ir arī jābrīdina cilvēks ka tas prasīs daudz laika, tās nebūs 2 dienas kā te reklamē dažš labs.

----------

